# will 95 fan motor fit 99 altima?



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

Will a 95 engine fan motor fit on a 99? HELP,they only sell the whole dual fan assemby for the 99,i wanted to use a 95 motor!!!!


----------

